# JspPropertyNotFoundException Jsp findet Property nicht??



## wakoz (7. Apr 2010)

Hi
ich hole mir meinen katalog mit

```
<jsp:useBean id= "katalog" scope= "application" class= "model.Katalog"/>
```
in mein jsp file
diesen Katalog möchte ich an JSTL übergeben

```
pageContext.setAttribute("katalog", katalog);
```
soweit sollte alles funktionieren, aber wenn ich jetzt 

```
<c:forEach items="${katalog.allebuecher}" var="katalogBuch"> 
...
</c:forEach>
```
machen möchte, heißt es allebuecher werden nicht gefunden.

Dieses ist aber eine java Methode und heißt getAlleBuecher() und müsste gefunden werden.

Ich vermute ich mache irgendwas in pageContext läuft schief, aber wie übergebe meinen katalog aus dem Bean richtig?

Ich finde Jstl überhaupt nicht gut, bin aber genötigt  mein JSP dahingehend zu überarbeiten das mein Java code durch Jstl ersetzt wird.

Ich vermute es ist ein ganz blöder Fehler, besonders weil dieses JSP Dokument bereits lief und auf Grund eines Verwaltungsfehlern meinerseits nochmal neu erstellen musste


----------



## wakoz (7. Apr 2010)

ein echt dummer fehler


----------



## wakoz (7. Apr 2010)

ich stehe total auf dem schlauch 


```
<jsp:useBean id= "warenkorb" scope= "session" class= "model.Warenkorb"/>
```
wie würde ich diesem Bean eine Ware übergeben?
Sie wird so im JSP so gesetzt:

```
pageContext.setAttribute("buch", katalog.getBuchInfo(request.getParameter(PLUS)));
```

um sie nach klicken auf den link

```
<a href="Controller?action=<%= ControllerAction.WARENKORB_ANZEIGEN.getAction()%>">zum Warenkorb &raquo;</a>&nbsp;
```
an die Warenkorb JSP übergeben werden.


----------

